# Devastated - What Now??????????



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

Just had our 3rd Ivf but unfortunatley period started on Friday    Im totally gutted, sad, fed up and now wondering how we will get over this? This was our last ivf attempt and I dont know what our next step is going to be??  
It has been a stressful weekend for Dh and myself all picture and no sound for most of it    but i know we are going to have the "discussion" do we call it a day or look into adoption, surrogacy etc? I dont ovulate without the drugs so i know that we wont have a wee miracle happen!!
we were so positive and full of hope that this would work this time! Im back to work on Wednesday after 2 weeks off and Im dreading it    
any advice, inspiration, or stories of how you ladies moved on and accepted whats happening would be really appreciated at this stage!
sorry for me me me post! thinking of you all!
Jules xx


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya Jooles,

im really sorry to hear your TX didnt work... sent a PM and lots of


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jooles

So sorry to hear your news.  

Jillyhen


----------



## ababyb (Jan 19, 2011)

jooles 
so sorry to hear ur sad news    
u'll be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Jules I'm so sorry you have had bad news I know this has been a long road for you. Keepin u and ur dh in my


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

heya jooles hope you and dh are being good to yourselves 
your never far from my thoughts or prayers doll 
whatever path you choose to take i hope you find comfort and happiness at the end of it.
cant imagine what your going through if theres anything i can do to help you know where i am 
x


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Jooles - I was in your position a year and a half ago. My third cycle failed and I was convinced it had worked.... It was a very dark time. My advice is take time to grieve. I went for some counselling and as the months passed it was easier to make decisions  at first my head was fried... Good luck with whatever you decide to do in the future...
For us adoption and fostering was the right path and I feel much more positive about the future now.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jooles

How are you doin hun?

We had a failed 1st cycle and it has taken me almost a month to get over it.. Im now feeling a lot stronger.

We have even considered adoption and have the forms at home to fill in..

 

Jillyhen


----------

